
M 122: Advanced Operating Systems (2015) - kercker
http://cgi.di.uoa.gr/~mema/courses/mde518/m122.html
======
santoshalper
So this is an advanced course in operating systems, NOT a course in advanced
operating systems. Most of this is state of the art circa 1985-1995. Still
potentially worth learning, but the class title can be severely misleading. I
was expecting cutting edge thought on modern OS design.

~~~
adamnemecek
What's cutting edge thought in OS design?

~~~
pyvpx
less and less operating system?

(I say that tongue in cheek, looking at unikernels)

------
pjmlp
They are teaching about Mesa!

At least there is hope that other CS students learn about alternative systems
programming languages.

------
keithnz
just randomly looking at it....
[http://cgi.di.uoa.gr/~mema/courses/mde518/papers/ousterhout-...](http://cgi.di.uoa.gr/~mema/courses/mde518/papers/ousterhout-
keynote.pdf) seems like it's far too opinionated rather than educational,
should keep to the job of explaining the problems of threads, not to put
people off them by saying they are bad. That kind of thing can end up being
burnt into a students mind. Better to promote other solutions, like
abstractions over concurrency or languages with better abstractions. I'd hate
to think we are training people to avoid concurrency when we are getting more
and more multi processor systems

~~~
simscitizen
That's a classic paper to read for an operating systems class. Generally in an
advanced OS class you read papers and discuss them critically. The value is in
the discussion.

Here is an example syllabus from Stanford's CS240:
[https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs240/old/sp2014/](https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs240/old/sp2014/).
You can see that this paper is listed, along with a paper that states the
opposite opinion ("Why Events are a Bad Idea").

------
yyyuuu
As an embedded developer, should I spend time on this course? What are my
gains if I do so?

~~~
anocendi
As a fellow embedded developer who has read most of the materials, I will tell
you this:

The operating systems class you took should have covered the core concepts in
the papers.

In my opinion, most of the papers talk about how those core concepts came to
be in the golden age of Operating Systems Research when it was booming in the
same way AI/Machine Learning/Big Data is booming post 2000s. Read it at your
leisure if you are interested in the backstory.

That said, the class is of teaching critical reading, critical thinking,
presentation, proper discussion and critiquing of academic papers: just that
the topic happens to be Operating Systems.

------
guard-of-terra
"Papers"? Seriously?

This is not Biology, you should be writing patches, not papers.

~~~
bbcbasic
In biology you should be dissecting frogs not papers.

